# LR preset for eliminating color cast from photos shot through tourist bus windows



## tonyoz (Apr 4, 2015)

Does anyone have a good LR preset for eliminating color cast from photos shot inside a tourist bus?

I’ve just done a tour of Budapest and the tourist bus had sun-control window coatings which have given photos a dead grey color . Any ideas on good presets or techniques to apply to the images to kill the color cast other than a lot of trial and error on my part?

Thanks


----------



## Tony Jay (Apr 4, 2015)

Without seeing these images it is impossible to really know what to do.
AFAIK there is no preset available to fix an issue like this.
From your description it seems not to be a colour cast but a tonal/contrast issue.
Try increasing contrast to see whether this helps.

If you post an example perhaps we can help you in a more directed fashion.

Tony Jay


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Apr 5, 2015)

If you are lucky to have white/grey tones in your subject images (or even one image) taken through a bus window, then the White Balance tool is a good start.
Use the WB picker tool to correct, then sync, copy, or make a preset, to apply to all 'window' image.

This is my (before/after) example of the WB picker on a scene with snow.-


----------



## Rendezvous (Apr 9, 2015)

I have the same problem when I'm taking pictures of aeroplanes through terminal windows, horrible colours. I find that shooting raw gives me a lot more room to fix the colours. If you shoot on a custom white balance setting, then you can copy/paste the adjustments to the next image. If you've shot using auto white balance, the corrections will probably be different each time, which means it's hard work.


----------

